# MOM, IDONT FEEL WELL, can i have some slump, pleas



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

when our dogs become unwell, have surgery or develop stomach ailments, one thing that never ever is turned down is slump! its a mixture i have that often changes ingredients depending on what is avail. 

SLUMP. 
3 large pcks chicken and beef broth
1 1/2 lbs chopped up chicken.
1 lb chicken legs/breast (with skin on and bone in) 
1 1/2 lbs stewing beef,
1 lb chicken liver and giblet (1 of each)
2 celery sticks, 1 cup rice that has been over boiled, (boil the rice in double the water until quite soft then drain well.) 
left over veggies or 2 cups of frozen veggies
(no onion)
i cook the chicken legs breast first in the broth for 1 hr, then i remove the legs, breast and remove the bones and skin, i chip the skin fine and put back into the broth. throw the bones out. i dont like to boil beef bones they are healthier when raw. 
i add the rest of ingredients and will slow cook for a few hrs then cool and feed the dogs with it. if there is any left over i package it and freeze it.

sometimes i think the dogs get upset bellies just to get the slump!

its good and its apprently healthy from what our vets claim


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I just use boiled and drained ground beef and rice. Minimal ingredients. I will change to chicken if I have a dog that doesn't do well on beef or use Potato instead of rice.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

is potato okay? i have been told it is, then its not, it seems to be a mixed message. i trust you though


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

My vet recommended white fish and potato when one of my dogs was diagnosed with EPI.

Many vets are recommending duck and potato for various situations for their patients.

So yes, feeding a potato is okay.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Aparently im completely wrong about this, I always was told you shouldnt give chicken bones to a dog because the sharp pieces could get hurt their digestive track. 

We give sarge the beef and rice too on occasion. he loves it. That boy could eat a bucket load of that stuff...lol


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I didn't say that I fed the bones. You never never give cooked bones of any kind. I personally wouldn't give bones to a dog that was sick or recovering, just a simple diet, limited ingredients that are easy on the digestive system.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI didn't say that I fed the bones. You never never give cooked bones of any kind. I personally wouldn't give bones to a dog that was sick or recovering, just a simple diet, limited ingredients that are easy on the digestive system.


I never give chicken bones but my dogs (well one dog in particular Ghost) STEALS them. We've ordered pizza & wings before & everything is up on the counter (and they all know to stay off of the counter) towards the back & somehow little miss sneaky pants theives one & I catch her just as she's finished gobbling one up. 
I know something is up when it gets too quiet around my house








I freaked out every time it happened, but she's fine









OH and on Animal Planet--the Show dogs mom & dads program--the lady who owns the Aussie's feeds her dogs raw chicken backs with the bones!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: MOM, IDONT FEEL WELL, can i have some slump, p*

Lots of people on this forum feed raw chicken parts. I give my dogs raw turkey necks to help clean their teeth. 

I wouldn't feed anything with a high fat content to a dog with an upset stomach. That means no dark meat chicken and only lean beef. 

Potatoes are fine. Sweet potatoes are fine too. And a little pumpkin to firm things up!


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

This slump sounds like a recipe my family would eat along with the dog bhahahaha. Except they would want to add a lot of seasoning to theirs. Either way, sounds delicious and nutritious for the pup and myself!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

WiscTiger said:


> I didn't say that I fed the bones. You never never give cooked bones of any kind. I personally wouldn't give bones to a dog that was sick or recovering, just a simple diet, limited ingredients that are easy on the digestive system.


Now I'm confused. I've always been told to boil marrow beef bones before giving them to my dog? I know when you buy them at pets mart or something they are already smoked.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> Now I'm confused. I've always been told to boil marrow beef bones before giving them to my dog? I know when you buy them at pets mart or something they are already smoked.



If my chef intelligence recalls me right... too much bone marrow consumption (if prepared wrongfully) can result in a very sick human or animal. By wrongfully, I especially mean under-prepared and raw.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I also boil and drain ground beef (smells terrible I might add), and mix it with the rice. It seems to help.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I give beef marrow bones raw or any bones raw, nothing smoked, dried or cooked. The marrow is very rich and sometimes some if it should be scooped out.


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

The OP is not feeding his dogs cooked chicken bones.

He said "He cooks the chicken with the bone + skin, then TAKES OUT the bones and skin, throws away the bones, chops the skin and puts it back in."

And I thought only chicken bones cooked are bad, but now I am seeing all cooked bones are bad?

I know all raw bones are good.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Kaz-correct. I meant to quote 1337f0x regarding marrow bones.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

1337f0x said:


> If my chef intelligence recalls me right... too much bone marrow consumption (if prepared wrongfully) can result in a very sick human or animal. By wrongfully, I especially mean under-prepared and raw.


That is what I was always told as well. No chicken bones ever and only beef marrow bones if they were cooked. It is so hard to know what is right or wrong, there are so many different opinions on here.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Shepherdmom- cooked bones are bad! Raw chicken fine, raw turkey fine, raw pork fine etc... cooking makes them brittle and easy to splinter with large beef marrow bones it makes them harder so more prone to splintering as well as cracking a tooth because of how dense they are. The marrow doesn't really make dogs sick its just that it is a rich food and can cause an upset belly like too much grease/fat would for some people. Jinx does fine so i give her the entire thing some dogs get a bit of loose stools from a lot of marrow so we just take a spoon and scoop some out so they don't eat all of it but the raw marrow itself isn't going to make them sick like from food poisoning or anything. Raw bones great-cooked bones bad... really simple... for dogs anyways people is a completely different story.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Shepherdmom- cooked bones are bad! Raw chicken fine, raw turkey fine, raw pork fine etc... cooking makes them brittle and easy to splinter with large beef marrow bones it makes them harder so more prone to splintering as well as cracking a tooth because of how dense they are. The marrow doesn't really make dogs sick its just that it is a rich food and can cause an upset belly like too much grease/fat would for some people. Jinx does fine so i give her the entire thing some dogs get a bit of loose stools from a lot of marrow so we just take a spoon and scoop some out so they don't eat all of it but the raw marrow itself isn't going to make them sick like from food poisoning or anything. Raw bones great-cooked bones bad... really simple... for dogs anyways people is a completely different story.


 
Interesting. Thanks for the info.  Am going to have to rethink the soup/marrow bones my dogs have always gotten. I have always boiled and then frozen them. For a nice frozen treat on a hot day. Also always seemed to make teething puppies happy, but I wouldn't want anyone to get hurt from one.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

marrow bones are awesome and you're right throw them in the freezer then hand them over makes teething pups and grown pups alike VERY happy but no need to boil them.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> marrow bones are awesome and you're right throw them in the freezer then hand them over makes teething pups and grown pups alike VERY happy but no need to boil them.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> marrow bones are awesome and you're right throw them in the freezer then hand them over makes teething pups and grown pups alike VERY happy but no need to boil them.


Extra double thanks. :hug: I just found something that makes my senior Buddy happier than I have seen him since his brother passed. I had a frozen pack of marrow bones that were as yet uncooked. We just gave him one. I now have one very happy puppy.


----------

